# كيف يتم الحصول على مسمى " مهندس سلامه "



## الـقـطـري (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال اخواني جميعاً

استفسار لوا سمحتوا لي ..

متى يتم الحصول على مسمى مهندس سلامه ؟

وللأسف كان عندي ورقه فيها 3 موافقات من 3 جامعات ( بريطانيه وامريكيه والمانيه ) تفيد بأن خريج كلية العلوم ( كيمياء او فيزياء ) وعمل كمشرف سلامه لمدة 3 سنين يستحق ان يتم تغيير مسماه من مشرف سلامه الى مهندس سلامه ..

ولكن هذي الورقه للأسف ضاعت في فترة النقل ..

فكيف ممكن الواحد ياخذ مسمى مهندس سلامه ؟

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## sayed00 (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخى القطرى

بارك الله فيك - هل سوف تفرق معك مسمى مهندس

انا مهندس و لكن لاتفرق معى ان تقول لى يا بشمهندس ما يفرق معى ماذا انتجت و فعلت ليقال لى هذا

خريجى كليات العلوم و الكمياء هم متخصصين و دخلو المجال كونة علمى و يستطيعون ان يضيفون لة بغض النظر عن المسمى

لا تشغل نفسك كثيرا بة

تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (22 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالك له أكثر من إجابة ... 

متى يتم الحصول على مسمى مهندس سلامه ؟

الحصول ممن؟

منك أنت .. ممكن تسمي نفسك مهندس لو ما معك ابتدائي.. 

من الدولة ... ارجع لنظام دولتك .. 

من الشركة التي تعمل بها... ارجع لنظام الشركة...

الشركات التي عملت بها لا يعطون مسمى مهندس إلا لمن درس في كلية هندسية معروفة .. وأقسامها .. كهربائية - ميكانيكية - كيميائية - مدنية - صناعية ... الخ

أما الصحة والسلامة المهنية فليست هندسة.. وتعامل معاملت التخصصات الإدارية (خريج إدارة أعمال ) فقد يستلم نفس راتب المهندس إلا أنه لا يحق له الترقية على بعض الوظائف لأنها محدودة بالمهندسين كما أن تعيينه الإبتدائي يقل عن المهندس..

هذا ما أعرفه...


----------



## الـقـطـري (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

الغالي سيد ..

تفرق معانا في طبيعة العمل ..اي شخص مهندس مهما كان تخصصه حتى لوا كان مهندس معماري او مهندس سلامة يستحق طبيعة عمل 35% اما مشرف يستحق طبيعة عمل 25% ..

عشان كذا محتاجين كلمة مهندس سلامه 

الغالي علي السبيعي ..

للأسف مثل ماانت عارف ان الدول عندنا ماتصدر مثل هالمسميات ولما خاطبت الموارد البشريه قالوا هات لنا اثبات رسمي من اي منظمه حكوميه او تعليميه وراح انغير المسمى الوظيفي ..

عشان كذا قاعد احاول ادور على شي استند عليه او استخدمه كمرجع ..

وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ..


----------



## سلطان قطر (23 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ,
كيفية الحصول على حسب علمي ان لازم تخلص 
اربع سنوات دراسية في التخصص نفسة من احدى الجامعات المعترف
بها عندنا هنا ومن ظمنها كلية هندسة السلامة في مسقط وهي بريطانية
وعلى حسب علمي مافي شي اسمه معادله وظيفه اخرى الى اخرى
بصراحه شي , يمكن يسمحون فيه في الخيال فقط اذا بيسمحون فيه
وكل شي يعتمد على مجال العمل اذا بيسمحون او لا وحتى لو سمحوا
ماتسمى شهادة .
على حسب علمي ان شهادة النيبوش والايوش شهادات قوية ويمنحون التسمية
واتمنى من الاخوان التوضيح اكثر .
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم الأخ سلطان علئ حق فالحصول على شهادة النيبوش او الايوش مهمة جدا مهما كان تخصصك.


----------



## adhamahmed (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد سعد خريج علوم قسم علوم بيئه واظن لو حضرتك اخدت الاوشا 501 وتكون مدرب أوشا اظن من حقك لقب مهندس امن وسلامه لانى انا اشتغلت 6سنوات فى السيفتى واخدت الاوشا 30 ساعه وبعدين اوشا 511 وبعدين الاوشا 501 وانا دلوقت مدرب اوشا 10 ساعات و30 ساعه صناعات عامه


----------



## الـقـطـري (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

هلا وغلا الغالين

الغالي سلطان ..

تسلم على الإفاده وعندنا النيبوش والحمدالله اما الأيوش ناوين عليها الفتره الجايه مع العلم ان النيبوش تكفي وتغني عن الايوش ولكن لزيادة الشهادات فقط ..

اما موضوع المسمى فهذا مش في الخيال وانما هذا واقع مطبق ولكن للأسف ضاعت الورقه الي فيها اعتماد من 3 جامعات ..ولي في عمان اعتقد يعطون دبلوم بس واكثرهم من موظفي راس غاز وقطر غاز ..

الغالي احمد سعد ..

تسلم على الإضافه والاوشا ان شاءالله حنبدا انركز فيها السنه الجايه كما هو موضوع في الجدول 

وان شاءالله نجتازها كلها ولاتحرمون دعواتكم


----------



## م.عزوز (25 أغسطس 2010)

*هلا فيك .,,,*

بالنسبة ياأخوي للمسمى الوظيفي ,,,


أنا الآن مهندس سلامة ,, وعلى حسب علمي يشترط أنة يكون عندك شهادة في الهندسة.. 

أي تخصص بس لازم هندسة علشان يطلق عليك مهندس سلامة ,, أو مهندس بيئة.

وبالنسبة لكم يوجد بدل للمهندس علشان كذا تفرق مادياّّّ.


وأي توضيح المنتدى حاضر ...


والأوراق إذا لقيتها ياليت تشاركنا فيها للإستفادة ....


----------



## شاعر الامل (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عبيكم 
اخي انا دخلت معهد عالي للسلامه والصحه المهنيه بليبيا وهو معتمد من قبل الدوله ومطبق لنظام الجوده العالمي وله عدة تعاملات مع الجامعات العالميه والعربيه وخضوضا قطر وبريطانيا والامارات العربيه المتحده ويعطي شهاده وموقع وظيفي مهندس سلامه هدا للعلم ودائما موفق


----------



## tarek foda (9 مارس 2011)

اخوانى الكرام ... افيدونا عن الانتساب الى جامعة او معهد عالى تكون الدراسة به عن طريق الانترنت او المراسلة للحصول على شهادة معترف بها فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية .......وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Qatar safety (9 مارس 2011)

*اخوي العزيز القطري ..

أولا :بالنسبة للمسمى الوظيفي فهو يأتي من اشياء اثنين فقط على حسب خبرتي في مجال العمل في قطر ..
اما انا تاخذ المسمى على حسب الخبرة والترقيات الى (مهندس سلامة ) بما هو معروف في قطر Safety Officer او بنفس المسمى ونفس الدرجه Safety Enginner 

ثانيا: عند استكمال ثلاث سنوات بدون التأسيسي في بريطانيا ومعادلة الشهادة بشهاده بكاليوريس علوم (Safety )
او الان فية كلية في مسقط تسمى كلية الاطفاء والسلامة العالميه وهي بريطانيه وتعطي بكاليوريس بس هالسنه مدري عنها يمكن غيرو الانظمه وهي تابعه للجامعه الام في بريطانيا (uclan ) جامعة قوية

* ملاحظة : في بعض الشركات القطرية توجد استثناءات لبعض العامليين بها فيعطونهم مهندسين سلامة على حسب مجهدوك ولكن نصيحه هذي النقطة مستحيلة لان رؤساء الاقسام اجانب بريطانين وامريكان وغيرهم فما راح يعطونك هالمسمى خوفا على مقاعدهم
*


----------

